# Has anyone had success with Wellbutrin for SSRI-induced low libido?



## soaringfalcon11 (Jun 7, 2009)

Thinking about asking Mr. Dr. for some.


----------



## Drew (Jan 23, 2006)

Are you referring to augmentation or replacement?

Switching from a SNRI to Wellbutrin completely eliminated my issues with sexual dysfunction.

Both options are possible:


> According to a survey of psychiatrists, it is the drug of choice for the treatment of SSRI-induced sexual dysfunction, although this is not an FDA-approved indication. Thirty-six percent of psychiatrists preferred switching patients with SSRI-induced sexual dysfunction to bupropion, and 43 percent favored the augmentation of the current medication with bupropion.


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bupropion#Sexual_dysfunction


----------



## honastud (Jul 13, 2009)

I take Wellbutrin XL daily @300 mg by itself and its the best thing ive ever used for SA. 

In the past when I was taking Paxil CR for SA, I tried to augment it with Wellbutrin and it did nothing but give me a splitting head ache. I also tried others," Provigil, Effexor etc" with an SSRI and nothing worked to keep me awake. I know nothing that augments SSRIs successfully on the subject of staying awake besides amphetamines. Adderall worked with Paxil but I started getting eye twitches after about 3 days.
Get away from SSRIs


----------



## soaringfalcon11 (Jun 7, 2009)

honastud said:


> I take Wellbutrin XL daily @300 mg by itself and its the best thing ive ever used for SA.
> 
> In the past when I was taking Paxil CR for SA, I tried to augment it with Wellbutrin and it did nothing but give me a splitting head ache. I also tried others," Provigil, Effexor etc" with an SSRI and nothing worked to keep me awake. I know nothing that augments SSRIs successfully on the subject of staying awake besides amphetamines. Adderall worked with Paxil but I started getting eye twitches after about 3 days.
> Get away from SSRIs


Well that's the thing. The Celexa is working really well - when I stopped for two days, the anxiety returned and I remembered how much it sucked - but I hate the effect it has on my sex drive and was really hoping Wellbutrin would improve this. Also, I heard Wellbutrin can help ADD (JACKPOT).


----------



## honastud (Jul 13, 2009)

Well I can tell you this ....my brothers been on Lexapro which is the newer version of Celexa and hes ran into the same problem your having. He's been taking 150 of my daily 300 mgs of Wellbutrin I take to try to help with this. He says he can't tell any difference. He's been taking 10mg of Lex for a yr now and has added 150 mgs of Well about 3 weeks ago.


----------



## Medline (Sep 23, 2008)

@soaringfalcon11:

You can try adding 300mg Wellbutring XL to your Celexa. With some luck this should bring you your libido / sexual function back, give you more energy / motivation / concentration and augment the antidepressant effect of the Celexa.



> Bupropion is one of few antidepressants that do not cause sexual dysfunction.[26] According to a survey of psychiatrists, it is the drug of choice for the treatment of SSRI-induced sexual dysfunction, although this is not an FDA-approved indication. Thirty-six percent of psychiatrists preferred switching patients with SSRI-induced sexual dysfunction to bupropion, and 43 percent favored the augmentation of the current medication with bupropion.[27] There are studies demonstrating the efficacy of both approaches; improvement of the desire and orgasm components of sexual function were the most often noted. For the augmentation approach, the addition of at least 200 mg/day of bupropion to the SSRI regimen may be necessary to achieve an improvement since the addition of 150 mg/day of bupropion did not produce a statistically significant difference from placebo.[28][29][30][31][32][33]


----------



## soaringfalcon11 (Jun 7, 2009)

Medline said:


> @soaringfalcon11:
> 
> You can try adding 300mg Wellbutring XL to your Celexa. With some luck this should bring you your libido / sexual function back, give you more energy / motivation / concentration and augment the antidepressant effect of the Celexa.


Very encouraging, thank you!


----------



## Edwin (Jun 19, 2008)

I was on the Celexa / Wellbutrin combination, but it was kinda hard to get my Wellbutrin dosage up to 300mg. After starting magnesium supplements I was able to get rid of Celexa entirely... and wow, it's starting to get slightly awesome (on the 300mg). I'll add a tiny bit of Prozac later, to prevent Buproprion from metabolizing as quickly as it does.


----------



## rattlegrass (May 30, 2010)

*Supplimentation for ssir induced low libido is difficult*

I have SSRI induced low libido from Celexa. I was put on methylphenidate (Ritalin) for other reasons. Most would agree I think that Ritalin is a more powerful SDRI than Wellbutrin. I had massive libido for the first few days, regular libido for a week, but eventually back to no libido. I think you not only have to hit the correct dopamine receptors, but have to do so to a large degree without causing side effects from effecting secondary targets such as _norepinephrine. _I'm going to try lowering my dosage of celexa since it's quite high (60mg) and see what happens


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Tried Wellbutrin XL and SR at 450mg and they did nothing for SA nor ADD, though never caused any sexual side effects.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Wellbutrin helped reduce my appetite thats about it


----------



## Seam87 (Apr 24, 2012)

So what's the general consensus Wellbutrin says it help give u more energy and there's positive work weight loSs, smoking cessation and energy but I also heard it doesn't to much for anxiety Nd some say they had more anxiety. 
I'm switching from paxil to Wellbutrin and I'm scared  Ny advice Dow using something with Wellbutrin seem to help SA when used together? Gahh so frustrated plz help friends


----------

